# Compartilhamento



## FerGilmour

Estimados amigos:
Estoy buscando una palabra que sea oportuna y existente para traducir el vocablo portugués "_compartilhamento_", en el marco de la frase "compartilhamento da informação". 
Inmediatamente se me ocurrió "compartimiento". Corrí al DRAE y tal palabra no existe. Sí existe "compartimento", pero hace referencia a divisiones de espacio, etc. Es decir, no se adecua en modo alguno al significado que pretendo.
Desde ya, agradezco gentilmente vuestra colaboración.
¡Un gran saludo a todos!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

He encontrado "compartillamiento" en Google pero me parece que se trata de portuñolismo puro y duro. Aún así valdría la pena que lo averigues.

Recuerda que en portugués "compartilhar" significa "dividir/repartir" algo con álguien.


----------



## FerGilmour

¡Muchas gracias Who! Efectivamente, para la RAE no existe ni siquiera "compartillar", así que menos aún habrá de existir "compartillamiento" o cualquier otro derivado...
Sin agradarme tanto, estoy inclinándome (por decantación y descarte) por usar "Coparticipación de la información". Al menos, existe y se ajusta, al menos en forma parcial, que es mejor que nada. De todos modos, quedo a la espera de alguna alternativa más válida de vuestra parte.
¡Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Fanaya

¿Y por qué no '_compartición_'?


----------



## FerGilmour

Fanaya, por el simple hecho de que (a mis oídos) suena horripilante... aunque existe y es válido. Tendré igual muy en cuenta la sugerencia. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

¿Y "repartición"?


----------



## FerGilmour

Ahí paso Who... no encaja en absoluto. ¡Muchas gracias igual!


----------



## zema

No sé en tu caso, pero muchas veces funciona _intercambio de información_.


----------



## FerGilmour

zema said:


> No sé en tu caso, pero muchas veces funciona _intercambio de información_.



¡Bingo! Esa me gustó. ¡Muchas gracias zema!


----------



## Amarello

Hola FerGilmour:

¿Puedes darnos un poco más de contexto?
Gracias,
Amarello


----------



## FerGilmour

Sí Amarello. Es un texto breve, un resumen de un trabajo científico, que tienen un máximo de 150 palabras, por lo cual no puedo dejar dudas acerca de qué es lo que se pretende expresar. La sugerencia de zema encajó perfecto. ¡Muchas gracias!
Saludos


----------



## DBLS

y en este caso que tengo: " A troca e *o compartilhamento *de sonhos e habilidades serviram para estabelecer contatos e amizades...."
Había puesto: El intercambio y ?qué pongo ahora? de sueños y habilidades sirvieron etc... 

Podría ser el *compartir* de sueños...? está mal no?

gracias por las sugerencias


----------



## zema

Intercambiar y compartir sueños y habilidades ...
El intercambiar y el compartir sueños y habilidades ...


----------



## DBLS

!Que bueno zema! pensé que podía estar mal
muchas gracias!!!


----------

